
Unpaid parking violations per diplomat in New York City by country of origin - EOO_OWID
https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/unpaid-parking-violations-per-diplomat
======
jjgreen
... and US diplomats would never do anything like that ...
[https://inews.co.uk/inews-lifestyle/cars/foreign-
diplomats-d...](https://inews.co.uk/inews-lifestyle/cars/foreign-diplomats-
dodge-111m-in-unpaid-traffic-fines-500157)

